# NEED QUICK ADVICE:  Frontier Hickory Hardwood Charcoal Briquettes



## hb99 (Jul 10, 2014)

I know this is the "Wood" section, but I couldn't find a "charcoal or other fuels" section.  If this needs to be moved elsewhere I apologize up front. Thanks.

Anyone have any experience with the subject charcoal?  I've been to the NakedWhiz site and there is nothing on that specific briquette.  I've read very few reviews and they are very limited of from the manufacturer (which can be biased).

There's a sale on the 17# bag for $6.00 at Farm King (19 miles away).  I was wondering if it was worth the drive?

I currently have 3-4 bags of Kingsford briquettes and 3-4 bags of RO lump on hand, but yesterday Bone-in butts were on sale and I got 6 of them.  Plus 2 more in the freezer.  ; ' )

I'll try to check back in a few hours before heading out.  Any user input would be appreciated. 

Thanks.  Bill


----------



## hb99 (Jul 10, 2014)

BUMP...WOW!  10 hours later and not one comment.  Who'd I piss off?  LOL!

FWIW, I got 4 bags.  Frontier's website said they use no chemicals, etc., and I checked the English translation of the Spanish hardwoods and was satisfied with other comments I read.

The 60th anniversary of my B'day is in about 2 weeks and the kids and grandkids want pulled pork, smoked turkey and burgers on the 19th.  I guess I can do a review sometime after.


----------



## waywardswede (Jul 11, 2014)

Bill

No takers, eh? Maybe you're the only person to ever buy it!  I picked up some Frontier lump over the winter at BJ's (local big box store), but still haven't opened it, so don't even know what it looks like.  Have never seen any briquettes, so can't help you.

Let us know what it's like when you use it.  Happy Birthday!  Sounds like you got some mighty hungry kids!


----------



## hb99 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks.  Yeah, 3 daughters (with husbands), 5 grandkids (4 are married) and 7 greatgrands.


----------

